# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Printing Cell Comments in Excel 2007

## ExcelTip

1.	Select Page Layout - click the dialog box Launcher arrow symbol at the right corner of Page Setup Group.
2.	In Page Setup dialog box select the Sheet tab.
3.	Select one of the following options from the Comments dropdown list:
	None: No Comments are printed.  
	At end of sheet: Comments are printed on a separate page after printing the sheet.
	As displayed on sheet: Only displayed Comments are printed.


1.	Select Page Layout - click the dialog box Launcher arrow symbol at the right corner of Page Setup Group.
2.	In Page Setup dialog box select the Sheet tab.
3.	In the Print area text box, insert the cell address.
4.	From the Comments dropdown list, select At end of sheet. 
5.	Click the Print button at the bottom of the Page Setup dialog box.

----------

